# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > cologie >  Reflexion sur les tarifs progressifs

## pmithrandir

Bonjour,

Il semble que le gouvernement veuille mettre en place le tarif progressif selon la consomation des mnages.

En gros, on aurait un quota dfini grace au nombre de personne et  la qualit du logement, et l'on payerait de plus en plus cher pour les dpassements.

Que pensez-vous de cette ide ?
Est ce que vous pensez que la qualit du logement devrait entrer en ligne compte ?
Voyez vous des cas ou ca sera difficilement envisageable ?

----------


## Invit

Aprs l'impt patriotique, les taxes pdagogiques... 




> En gros, on aurait un quota dfini grace au nombre de personne et  la qualit du logement, et l'on payerait de plus en plus cher pour les dpassements.


C'est une drlement bonne ide, qu'il faudrait sans doute gnraliser  d'autres produits de base, l'essence, les crales... Pour viter de suivre la consommation de chaque mnage (ce qui serait une atteinte  la vie prive) et dans la mesure o,  la diffrence de l'lectricit, on n'a pas un fournisseur unique d'essence, de farine, ou de beurre, on pourrait utiliser des coupons, un peu comme les chques restaurant. 

Chaque foyer disposerait ainsi de coupons d'essence, de sucre, de farine, de riz, de chicore, de rutabagas, qui lui assurerait une alimentation raisonnable et respectueuse de l'environnement. 

Par ailleurs, au del du caractre pdagogique (et nullement liberticide et infantilisant) de la chose, cela permettrait  nos ans de se rappeler du bon vieux temps de leur jeunesse...



Ah elle va tre sacrment plus belle, la vie dans les beaux HLM tous neufs que madame Duflot va nous construire, avec nos tickets d'essence, notre compteur citoyen, et notre tri slectif. 

Francois

----------


## Aniki

Je trouve aussi que c'est une excellente ide.
Pour quelle consomation cela s'appliquerait-il ?

 qui reviendra l'excdant provenant des gros consomateurs ? L'tat j'espre !
Si c'est le cas et que le nombre de gros consomateurs est consquent, on pourrait mme diminuer le prix (subvention) de la consomation "de base".

@fcharton: Ton ide me plait beaucoup.

Les tarifs progressif auront aussi un effet pdagogique. Les gens qui consoment plus que la moyenne se rendront peut-tre compte du luxe qu'ils s'offrent.

----------


## Jon Shannow

Je pense que c'est une bonne ide. Par contre, la qualit du logement ne devrait pas intervenir en soi. Elle interviendra d'elle mme dans la consommation. 

Je pense qu'il est plus intelligent de dire : "Vous bnficiez d'un avantage en consommant moins" que de mettre une "taxe carbone" que tout le monde paierait et qui reviendrait  un "droit de polluer". Ce qu'on a dj au niveau internationale avec les quotas de CO2 que les entreprises se rachtent.  ::roll::

----------


## Aniki

> Je pense qu'il est plus intelligent de dire : "Vous bnficiez d'un avantage en consommant moins" que de mettre une "taxe carbone" que tout le monde paierait et qui reviendrait  un "droit de polluer". Ce qu'on a dj au niveau international avec les quotas de CO2 que les entreprises se rachtent.


J'avoue que cet aspect m'embte un peu aussi.
En mme temps, il suffirait de taxer fortement les excs (courbe exponentielle de prix, voire plus  ::P: ) pour restreindre cet effet.

----------


## pmithrandir

Dans la version actuele, ce qui me gne beaucoup, c'est la prise en compte de la qualit du logement dans le calcul... pour exonrer en partie ceux qui sont mal isols.

Autant je trouve que temporairement ca peut etre utile, autant sur le long terme, je trouve que ca enleve toute la porte pdagogique de l'ide. Si un logement coute trs cher, il se louera d'autant moins.

Je pense malgr tout que c'est une bonne ide gnrale, parce qu'elle donne : 
 - des repres sur le qui conseomme beaucoup / pas beaucoup et sur els excs que l'on fait.
 - elle incite a amliorer son bien(si on ne maintien pas cette niche pour les logements de mauvaise qualit trop longtemps.
 - Elle incite a s'interresser au problme
 - Elle fera peut tre rflchir els gens que le prix des choses. Actuellement, remplir une piscine c'est 10. Donc, mme en secheresse, les gens ne se gnent pas. Mettez le m3 d'eau a 50 pass un certain seuil, et on va voir plus de gens rutiliser l'eau... Pour peu que les prix flutue en fonction de la saison et on aura un systme purement capitaliste, mais diablement efficace pour limiter les excs.


Pour l'isolation, on peut toujours s'isoler pour pas trop cher avec un peu d'huile de coude. 30cm de carton empils equivalent  20-30cm de laine de verre. Donc, c'est facile d'aller  la dcharge rcuprer des cartons(ou dans la rue aprs les livraisons) et de s'isoler son toit. Pareil, mme sur les vieilles fenetres, un joint pour empecher l'air de passer(enfin, 2 joints qui se colent l'un a l'autre) et hop, on est par contre els courant d'air.

----------


## Jon Shannow

[quote=pmithrandir;6874075]Dans la version actuele, ce qui me gne beaucoup, c'est la prise en compte de la qualit du logement dans le calcul... pour exonrer en partie ceux qui sont mal isols.

Autant je trouve que temporairement ca peut etre utile, autant sur le long terme, je trouve que ca enleve toute la porte pdagogique de l'ide. Si un logement coute trs cher, il se louera d'autant moins.

Je pense malgr tout que c'est une bonne ide gnrale, parce qu'elle donne : 
 - des repres sur le qui conseomme beaucoup / pas beaucoup et sur els excs que l'on fait.
 - elle incite a amliorer son bien(si on ne maintien pas cette niche pour les logements de mauvaise qualit trop longtemps.
 - Elle incite a s'interresser au problme
 - Elle fera peut tre rflchir els gens que le prix des choses. Actuellement, remplir une piscine c'est 10. Donc, mme en secheresse, les gens ne se gnent pas. Mettez le m3 d'eau a 50 pass un certain seuil, et on va voir plus de gens rutiliser l'eau... Pour peu que les prix flutue en fonction de la saison et on aura un systme purement capitaliste, mais diablement efficace pour limiter les excs.
PS : Ou alors, on fait payer le surplus du  la mauvaise qualit du logement aux proprios...  ::ccool::

----------


## el_slapper

On rationne ce qui est rare. L'nergie devient rare. Nous allons la rationner. Ca n'a rien de rigolo ou de progressiste, mais quelqu'un a une ide pour produire du ptrole?

----------


## Invit

> Ca n'a rien de rigolo ou de progressiste, mais quelqu'un a une ide pour produire du ptrole?


Quel est le rapport? Ces mesures portent sur l'lectricit (nuclaire en majorit), le gaz (qui n'est pas produit  partir du ptrole), et l'eau (pas exactement une ressource rare en France).

J'ai l'impression qu'on est ici dans la pure manoeuvre politique. EDF, GDF et leurs petits amis veulent augmenter leurs prix (pour de bonnes ET de mauvaises raisons), l'Etat, en dpit de ses discours volontaires, n'y peut pas grand chose, d'abord parce qu'il a libralis le secteur (ce qui, rappelons le, devait  bnficier  l'usager), ensuite parce qu'il n'a plus les moyens de subventionner des tarifs, ou des prix d'achat, enfin parce que les mesures de blocage des prix ont dj t juges illgales. 

La meilleure faon de le faire, c'est de construire une tarification complexe et opaque. Ceci permet de jurer que les prix ne montent pas (il suffit de choisir le "bon tarif"), voir qu'ils n'ont jamais t aussi bas, et d'expliquer tout le reste par des "services additionnels". La SNCF est un parfait exemple de cette situation.

Et la meilleure faon de le vendre, c'est de nous faire le coup de la dmarche citoyenne, avec des gentils qui paieront peu (pas forcment moins, soit dit en passant), et des mchants qui se prendront dans la figure toutes les hausses demandes par EDF, mais ce n'est pas grave parce que ce sont des mchants, et qu'on a dit que c'tait une mesure sociale. 

Cette faon de faire me dgoute, non pas parce que je me sens concern (je suis  peu prs persuad que je serai bnficiaire de ce systme), mais parce que nos politiciens et les responsables qu'ils nomment  la tte des services publics (tous originaires de la mme cole) se comportent dans cette affaire comme des escrocs.

Et j'avoue que le modle de socit qui se profile derrire ces mesures me laisse perplexe. Les bonus/malus, c'est un peu comme les bons points et les punitions, a passe  la maternelle, mais c'est moins sympa quand nos bons politiciens, leurs think tanks, les associations qui les soutiennent, et les lobbies qui vont avec, se sentent autoriss  nous les distribuer, pour qu'on se conforme au modle conomique et social qu'ils voudraient imposer, dans notre intrt bien entendu.

Francois

----------


## BenoitM

> Quel est le rapport? Ces mesures portent sur l'lectricit (nuclaire en majorit), le gaz (qui n'est pas produit  partir du ptrole), et l'eau (pas exactement une ressource rare en France).


L'nergie reste de l'nergie.
En consomm nous rend dpendant des autres.
En consomm inutilement nous coutent a tous. C'est de l'argent dpens initulement

L'eau n'est quand mme pas si abandonnante que ca, de plus, plus tu consommes plus il faut des installations plus grosses(stockage, conduites, dpollution) et donc coute plus cher  la socit.





> J'ai l'impression qu'on est ici dans la pure manoeuvre politique. EDF, GDF et leurs petits amis veulent augmenter leurs prix (pour de bonnes ET de mauvaises raisons)


Je sais pas ce que votre gourvement propose mais en Belgique, ce la taxation qui est diffrente donc les prix de EDF/GDF ne compte pas

----------


## pmithrandir

Et l'eau n'est pas abondante...

Enfin, pour prciser, l'eau est abondante, mais l'eau potable ne l'est pas. Certaines communes sont  sec trs tot, et malgr tout, on remplie toujours les piscines au mme prix qu'en mars.(mme si c'est interdit les vrifications sont inexistantes dans nombre de communes, ou non appliqus pour des raisons electorales... cest plus facile de mettre la rivire  sec et de se faire relire, que de gueuler pour sauver les poissons)

De la mme faon, nous avons de l'electricit nuclaire, mais on en manque a certain moment dans l'anne(grosse chaleur ou grosse vague de froid). Si on diminue de 10% notre facture, on a jamais a importer, donc on diminue d'autant notre prix de revient(ce qui coute cher, c'est les pics de conso, pas la consommation courante)
Et le nuclaire, c'est cher quoi qu'on en dise(construction, destruction comprises), si on peut fermer une centrale en incitant les gens a consommer moins, c'est tant mieux. Ou mme si on pouvait balancer notre consomation grandissante en conomisant ailleur...

----------


## deathness

C'est une bonne ide sur le papier.
En pratique a va tre un enfer pour le mettre en place puis pour le grer (avec les dmnagements, rnovation, agrandissement ou pas de la famille, ...).
Beaucoup prvoient dj que ce sera une usine  gaz et qu'on va devoir embaucher plein de fonctionnaires en plus pour le faire fonctionner, ce qui se vrifiera surement.

Donc bon, tout va se jouer sur les paramtres et sur comment a sera mis en place. Puis grer. Et on verra si l'enfer de la bureaucratie a gagn une nouvelle strate.

----------


## Invit

> Enfin, pour prciser, l'eau est abondante, mais l'eau potable ne l'est pas. Certaines communes sont  sec trs tot, et malgr tout, on remplie toujours les piscines au mme prix qu'en mars.


Tu crois vraiment que c'est la faute des piscines? 
Ca me rappelle ce dcret qui interdisait certains pesticides aux jardiniers, mais les maintenait dans l'agriculture.




> De la mme faon, nous avons de l'electricit nuclaire, mais on en manque a certain moment dans l'anne(grosse chaleur ou grosse vague de froid).


Les pics de consommation disparaitraient parce qu'on consommerait moins en moyenne? Ca me parait trange, a... 

Si tu baisses la consommation moyenne, tu baisses la capacit moyenne, mais les pics demeurent (parce que parfois il fait froid, ou chaud). Et quand il y a un pic, tu dois augmenter temporairement ta production en mettant en marche des centrales, gnralement thermiques.

Il y aurait des moyens de s'attaquer au problme. L'un consisterait  moins dpendre de l'lectricit pour le chauffage donc encourager les chauffages au gaz ou au fioul, au lieu du tout lectrique que nous impose EDF et ses amis. Ca limiterait les pics, et mme si cela augmenterait la consommation de gaz de mnages, le bilan serait probablement favorable (en gros, on consomme nettement moins de gaz pour se chauffer que pour produire et transporter l'lectricit ncessaire pour se chauffer). 

L'autre consisterait  produire du gaz en France, en encourageant la recherche sur gaz de schiste, mais il parait que c'est mal, et que ce n'est pas de l'obscurantisme, mais de l'cologie...




> Et le nuclaire, c'est cher quoi qu'on en dise


Marrant a, on nous a longtemps affirm le contraire, et il y a mme des ministres pour nous dire que c'est une industrie d'avenir. Alors, on veut quoi, le dvelopper ou le rduire? 

Ce que j'essaie de te dire, c'est que je comprends la logique si on parle de rduire l'effet de serre, ou la dpendance des importations, mais le cout du nuclaire, ca n'a rien  voir.

Et c'est ainsi qu'on retombe dans "l'cologisme", cette grande thorie fumeuse qui mlange tout.




> si on peut fermer une centrale en incitant les gens a consommer moins, c'est tant mieux.


En es tu certain? Mme Montebourg ne prone plus la dcroissance...

Francois

----------


## Invit

> L'nergie reste de l'nergie.


Et inversement...




> En consommer nous rend dpendant des autres.


Consommer du ptrole, oui. Du gaz, oui, mais seulement parce qu'on ne veut pas en produire nous mme, c'est donc un choix. Du nuclaire, assez peu, voire pas du tout, si on importe de l'uranium et qu'on exporte des centrales.

C'est mme vrai du ptrole, remarque... Quand on en consomme, Total fait travailler plein de petits Franais.

Bref, ce n'est pas simple.




> En consommer inutilement nous coutent tous. C'est de l'argent dpens inutilement


Malthus sors de ce corps! 
A moins d'tre salari d'EDF, quand tu consommes de l'nergie tu la payes, si tu consommes plus, tu payes plus, et a ne me coute rien. Sauf  dire que l'tat subventionne l'lectricit, ce qui est faux (c'est mme l'inverse).




> L'eau n'est quand mme pas si abandonnante que ca, de plus, plus tu consommes plus il faut des installations plus grosses(stockage, conduites, dpollution) et donc coute plus cher  la socit.


Mais tu payes cette eau que tu consommes, et on pourrait mme dire qu'en consommer plus fait apparaitre  la production des conomies d'chelle, et donc rduit la facture pour les autres. 

Francois

----------


## BenoitM

> ...


Euh les pics de consomation il me semble que c'est surtout le chauffage donc si tu isoles mieux tu auras moins de consomation et moins de pique

1) Je ne suis pas sur que toutes les centrales aie t construite sans une partie de l'argent du contribuable
2) J'ai de gros doute que l'tat ne devra pas participer au dmentellement des centrales et sur le fait que se sera EDF qui gra le stock de dchet nuclaire dans 100 ans

Pour l'eau : oui une partie des cots n'est pas li  son utlisation (que tu consomme bcp ou peu, il faut toujours un tuyaux jusque chez toi) part contre d'autre sont lis  la consommation.
De plus c'est simplement une impression car le cout du raccordement est tal sur ta consommation. La logique voudrait qu'on spare les 2.

Ne pas oublier que dans certains rgions on parle de diminution de la quantit dans dans les nappes phratiques




> En pratique a va tre un enfer pour le mettre en place puis pour le grer (avec les dmnagements, rnovation, agrandissement ou pas de la famille, ...).
> Beaucoup prvoient dj que ce sera une usine  gaz et qu'on va devoir embaucher plein de fonctionnaires en plus pour le faire fonctionner, ce qui se vrifiera surement.


Humm, l'informatique ca existe, donn acces  la composition du mnage  des entrerpises , ca doit pas etre la mort non plus.




> Mme Montebourg ne prone plus la dcroissance...


1) Je savais pas que Montebourg avait la science infuse.
2)De plus il y a dcroissance et autre croissance.
L'argent que tu ne dpense plus dans l'nergie, tu peux le dpenser autrement 
3) La croissance ne fait pas tout.
Il y a aussi la productivit et la main d'oeuvre ncessaire  cette productivit. Si je remplace un travailleur par un robot. J'aurai toujours la production ("croissance") part contre j'aurai un travailleur de moins

----------


## pmithrandir

En fait, tout va rsider dans la ralisation de ce projet.

Par exemple, si on fait des classes de maisons, dfinies plus ou moins arbitrairement, ca va etre compliqu. En plus, quid quand la personne isole son toit sans rien dire, et garde son bonus de consommation autoris ? On va le punir pour avoir isoler ?

A mon avis, on peut mettre en place des rgles simples : 
1 Foyer = 50L + nb personne dans le foyer *50 L par jour autoris

Tu mutiplies ca pas 365 et tu obtiens la consommation normale d'un foyer. (j'ai pas vrifier les chiffres, je suis en dessous de la vrit je pense si on compte la lessive, la vaisselle, les chasses d'eau etc...)

Mme rgle de calcul pour l'electricit, on dfini un ensemble de charge fixe, quelque soit le nombre de personnes dans la maison, et ensuite on ajoute un bonus par personne. en Kw heure autoriss.

L'tat connait le nombre de personne dans une maison avec les impots locaux je crois. ou il peut le demander.
Aprs, ou il divulgue cette info aux compagnies... ou il ajoute deux lignes que les impots locaux, et prlve l'argent  ce moment l.(qu'il redistribue aux compagnies ou pas)

----------


## Invit

> En fait, tout va rsider dans la ralisation de ce projet.


A mon avis, c'est la raison pour laquelle ce projet s'effondrera sous son poids.

Et je te parie qu' la fin, tout ce qui en restera, ce sera un impot supplmentaire, par exemple une TVA additionnelle au del d'un certain volume consomm, dont le produit financera une Agence pour la Transition Energtique,  la tte de laquelle on mettre Jean Vincent Plac ou Denis Baupin pour les remercier d'avoir bien vot  l'assemble...




> Mme rgle de calcul pour l'electricit, on dfini un ensemble de charge fixe, quelque soit le nombre de personnes dans la maison, et ensuite on ajoute un bonus par personne. en Kw heure autoriss.


Ca marche nettement moins bien qu'avec l'eau... D'abord, tu vas bien devoir faire la diffrence entre un chauffage lectrique et un chauffage non lectrique (pareil pour le balllon d'eau chaude), avec les cas trs nombreux o tu as les deux (chez moi, on a du gaz un peu partout, sauf les greniers, faits plus tard qui sont lectriques, et les salles de bain).

Ensuite, c'est forcment li  la nature du logement (appartement vs maison, surface). Et aussi  la capacit qu'on a  l'isoler, sauf  considrer qu'on doit dtruire tout ce qui n'a pas t construit selon des normes modernes... Une maison ancienne n'est pas aussi isolable qu'une moderne (en particulier quand les btiments de France s'en mlent, et t'interdisent l'isolation extrieure, ou t'imposent un type de toiture).

Et puis, c'est quoi le "nombre de personnes au foyer"? Tu fais comment avec les enfants prsents le week end seulement, les rsidences secondaires, les appart occups une partie de l'anne?

Je ne vois pas trs bien comment on vite l'usine  gaz intrusive, et les magouilles et fraudes qui vont avec. 




> Aprs, ou il divulgue cette info aux compagnies...


Ca va tre sympa, ce fichage des gens, de leur quipement, de leur logement, de leur consommation, qu'on donnera  des socits prives... 

C'est un truc qui me fait toujours rire avec les colos... Ils sont pour la libert de faire ce qu'ils approuvent (du tlchargement au cannabis), mais avec ce qu'ils dsapprouvent, ils ont une approche nettement plus directive.




> ou il ajoute deux lignes que les impots locaux, et prlve l'argent  ce moment l.(qu'il redistribue aux compagnies ou pas)


Comment connait il la consommation, au moment ou tu dclares la taille de ton foyer? 

Si le but est de taxer la consommation, augmentons la TVA... (ah ben non, il parrait que c'est injuste)

Francois

----------


## fregolo52

> A mon avis, on peut mettre en place des rgles simples : 
> 1 Foyer = 50L + nb personne dans le foyer *50 L par jour autoris
> 
> Tu mutiplies ca pas 365 et tu obtiens la consommation normale d'un foyer. (j'ai pas vrifier les chiffres, je suis en dessous de la vrit je pense si on compte la lessive, la vaisselle, les chasses d'eau etc...)
> 
> Mme rgle de calcul pour l'electricit, on dfini un ensemble de charge fixe, quelque soit le nombre de personnes dans la maison, et ensuite on ajoute un bonus par personne. en Kw heure autoriss.


Pour l'eau oui, pour le reste, pas d'accord.

Les riches qui ont les moyens de vivre dans des BBC ne consommeront pas beaucoup.
Les "pauvres" qui vivront dans des passoires nergtiques vont raquer  mort.

Donc, a va accrotre les ingalits.

Il faut que la surtaxe soit en fonction du rendement nergtique du batiment.

Pour rsumer, une nouvelle usine  gaz  mettre en place.

----------


## BenoitM

> ...


Pourquoi il faudrait prendre en compte un tas de paramtre?
Ce sera simplement plus avantage d'habiter dans un appartement, que dans une maison.




> ...


Ben c'est ce qui se passe dj ca changera pas grand chose.

----------


## Rayek

> Ca marche nettement moins bien qu'avec l'eau... D'abord, tu vas bien devoir faire la diffrence entre un chauffage lectrique et un chauffage non lectrique (pareil pour le balllon d'eau chaude), avec les cas trs nombreux o tu as les deux (chez moi, on a du gaz un peu partout, sauf les greniers, faits plus tard qui sont lectriques, et les salles de bain).
> 
> Ensuite, c'est forcment li  la nature du logement (appartement vs maison, surface). Et aussi  la capacit qu'on a  l'isoler, sauf  considrer qu'on doit dtruire tout ce qui n'a pas t construit selon des normes modernes... Une maison ancienne n'est pas aussi isolable qu'une moderne (en particulier quand les btiments de France s'en mlent, et t'interdisent l'isolation extrieure, ou t'imposent un type de toiture).


Ne pas oublier non plus la rgion du logement. Dans les alpes tu allumeras largement plus tt le chauffage que dans une rgion du sud.

----------


## deathness

> Ne pas oublier non plus la rgion du logement. Dans les alpes tu allumeras largement plus tt le chauffage que dans une rgion du sud.


Pas forcment, car la donne principale c'est l'isolation de ta maison.
Typiquement les allemands ont une lectricit qui coute deux fois plus cher que nous, mais ont la mme facture. Parce que leurs maisons sont bien mieux isoles que la plupart des ntres! Une bonne partie des maisons construite dans les alpes bnficie de cette technologie et consomme bien moins en chauffage qu'une maison en bord de mditerrane!

Et en fait il y a mme maintenant des maisons/immeubles qui produisent de l'nergie au lieu d'en consommer! Mais c'est encore plutt rare.
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/B%C3%A2...ergie_positive

----------


## Invit

> Typiquement les allemands ont une lectricit qui coute deux fois plus cher que nous, mais ont la mme facture. Parce que leurs maisons sont bien mieux isoles que la plupart des ntres!


Et une des raisons de cette excellente isolation tient au fait que la plupart des villes allemandes ont t reconstruites aprs 1945... 

C'est comme je dis toujours, il nous faudrait une bonne guerre!

Enfin bon, gageons que les HLM qu'on construira bientt sur les terrains donns par la SNCF seront bien isols. Ah y'a pas, vivement demain !

Francois

----------


## gangsoleil

Les batiments a energie positive, c'est encore autre chose. Il ne faut pas oublier que les BBC (Batiments Basse Consommation), c'est quelque chose d'extremement recent, et que la part des batiments de moins de 5 ans est tres faible.

Une maison dans les Alpes sera neanmoins probablement mieux isolee qu'un maison en Provence, et aura un chauffage beaucoup plus performant (parce que necessaire quand il fait 0 pendant plusieurs mois, ce qui n'est pas le cas dans le sud).

Sur la consommation electrique, la premiere chose a faire est de remplacer tous les convecteurs electriques, sauf les recents du haut de la gamme, qui commencent a avoir un rendement correct.
Toutes les maisons neuves pas cheres sont equipees de ces aberrations qui coutent enormement a l'usage, au lieu d'etre pourvu de chauffage de type pompe a chaleur, beaucoup plus efficace et moins cher a l'usage (mais plus a l'installation).

Comme cela a deja ete dit, le proprietaire d'un BBC (qui coute franchement cher aujourd'hui) sera fortement avantage par rapport aux foyers plus demunis qui n'ont pas les moyens de faire isoler leur logement. Lorsqu'on sait qu'il faut compter plus de 1000 euro pour avoir une fenetre en double vitrage, on voit vite que les plus demunis ne peuvent bien evidemment pas isoler leur maison.

Quant a l'eau, un francais consomme en moyenne 150L d'eau par jour. Mais qu'en est-il des exploitations agricoles qui plantent du mais dans des regions un peu seches, et qui donc necessite un arrosage permanent ? N'est-ce pas plutot cela qu'il faudrait corriger, plutot que de dire que ceux qui consomment trop doivent payer plus ? 
Y-a-t-il une etude qui montre que plus on est riche plus on consomme ? Mon foyer consomme environ 80L d'eau par jour et par personne, et pourtant je ne fais vraiment pas partie des defavorises.
Par contre, un robinet qui fuit dans une maison vetuste, tout le monde ne peut pas le changer, or ca consomme enormement d'eau.

----------


## BenoitM

> Et une des raisons de cette excellente isolation tient au fait que la plupart des villes allemandes ont t reconstruites aprs 1945... 
> 
> C'est comme je dis toujours, il nous faudrait une bonne guerre!
> 
> Enfin bon, gageons que les HLM qu'on construira bientt sur les terrains donns par la SNCF seront bien isols. Ah y'a pas, vivement demain !
> 
> Francois


Oula toute les maisons contruitent en France datent d'avant la guerre?




> Le double vitrage a t invent en 1912 aux tats Unis.


C'est sur que c'est a cause de la guerre de 1945 qu'en france ont utilisait pas toujours pas de double vitrage en 1980...





> Y-a-t-il une etude qui montre que plus on est riche plus on consomme ?


Le but n'est pas  de faire payer les riches, mais de faire payer les gros consomateurs et le "gaspillage"




> Les batiments a energie positive, c'est encore autre chose. Il ne faut pas oublier que les BBC (Batiments Basse Consommation), c'est quelque chose d'extremement recent, et que la part des batiments de moins de 5 ans est tres faible.


C'est extrment rcent parce qu'avant on ne se sociait pas de l'nergie. Beaucoup de technologie sont assez vieille voir un retour en arrire  :;):

----------


## pmithrandir

Pour ma part, je mettrais le mme quota partout. 

En effet, on s'en fout du choix que les gens ont pu faire dans le pass... ca fait 30 ans qu'on nous parle d'isoler les maisons, et que certains n'en ont juste rien a foutre. Entre autre parce que ca coute moins cher de payer l'energie, de tomber malade par courant d'air, que de faire des travaux ou d'utiliser 2 semaines de cong pour poser de la laine de verre.

A mon avis, on peut trs bien imaginer un systme  2 levier : 
 - Une incitation  rnover les maisons, par crdit d'impots par exemple(et sur le matriel achet, pas sur les travaux par une socit uniquement. Ou encore, baisser la TVA sur les matriaux isolant, c'est surement possible et ca diminuerait la facture de 15% pour une rforme simple.Installer de la laine de verre / roche, c'est pas complexe.
 - une taxation des nergies lectriques forte. C'est aussi l'occasion d'inciter les gens  se chauffer a 18-19, ou  ne pas mettre la clima  20 l't...

Pour les petits travaux, je suis sur qu'on trouve du monde actuellement pour les faire... changer un joint, c'est pas complexe. Donc y a pas mal de chomeur qui pourrait le faire... il faut juste que les gens regardent leur compteur plus souvent, ou qu'on leur cr des outils leur permettant de suivre leur consommation.

Pour l'ide de la feuille d'imposition, pourquoi l'tat ne demanderai pas le relev du compteur ? Il verifiera facilement la valeur avec la socit prestratrice, et une simple soustraction donnera le total consomm.
Pour les enfants vivant ailleur, ils ne vivent pas sous le toit, donc ils ont leur quota dans leur appart. Rien n'empeche non plus de rassembler plusieurs quotas de plusieurs logements sous la mme feuille d'imposition(les jeunes qui vivent chez leurs parents / ou dans un studio pendant les etudes sont souvent sous leurs impots). On peut imaginer que les quotas s'aditionnent ensemble pour pondrer ce genre de problme.

On reste encore sur du trs simple... je pense que ce genre de rgle correspond a bien 1 heure de codage d'algorythme...


Aprs, je suis contre l'adaptation des conditions au logement, parce que ca complique tout, et parce que le but est d'amliorer la qualit de ceux ci. 
Pour palier le fait que certains louent leur logement, on peut imaginer d'utiliser le diagnostique electrique.
Un A veut dire que votre proprio ne devra rien payer
Un F voudrait dire qu'il payerait 80% du surplus.

la encore, c'est peu complexe a mettre en oeuvre si le bareme reste a ce niveau de complexit.

Aprs, de mnire gnrale, on peut mettre en place un systme simple avec des objectifs peu important pour les 3 premires annes, et durcir les barme tous les 3 ans. Un peu comme ca se fait pour les voitures.

----------


## Invit

> En effet, on s'en fout du choix que les gens ont pu faire dans le pass... ca fait 30 ans qu'on nous parle d'isoler les maisons, et que certains n'en ont juste rien a foutre.


Ah les salauds! 




> Pour l'ide de la feuille d'imposition, pourquoi l'tat ne demanderai pas le relev du compteur ? Il verifiera facilement la valeur avec la socit prestratrice, et une simple soustraction donnera le total consomm.


Il suffirait que l'Etat se fasse communiquer ces chiffres par les oprateurs, automatiquement, mme. Tout devient simple, alors: chaque franais a un "quota de consommation", s'il le dpasse, il paie sur sa feuille d'impot une amende proportionnelle  l'excs.

Ce qui est bien, c'est qu'on peut aller plus loin, demander, par exemple, aux hypermarchs d'informer l'Etat de la consommation des familles, de manire  pnaliser celles qui mangent trop gras, ou ne consomment pas assez de lgumes, et riquent donc de couter trop cher  la scu. Ce serait pdagogique, a aussi.

Bien sur, un tel systme aurait des failles. Comment, par exemple, controler le respect du tri slectif, sans avoir  faire les poubelles? Comment, dans le cas d'une collectivit, pister *le* gaspilleur, comment reprer, enfin, les gaspillages du quotidien, la feuille de papier dont on n'utilise qu'un ct, la pomme qu'on jette avant de l'avoir finie, l'os de poulet qu'on ne ronge pas? Je verrais bien des camras, pdagogiques bien sur.


Mais entendons nous bien. En contrepartie, notre droit constitutionnel de tlcharger des sries, de se faire appeler Gandalf ou Batman sur l'internet, et de pouvoir surfer anonyment sur des sites X, serait garanti, et protg.

Parce que sinon, a deviendrait une dictature, hein?

Francois

----------


## Marco46

Le fioul c'est du ptrole et la production n'augmente plus et va pas tarder  baisser, donc le prix va exploser.

Le gaz c'est les russes nos fournisseurs les plus proches (sur une dure de 10/20 ans), pas certain que ce soit la meilleure ide que de devenir trop dpendants d'eux. En plus le pic de production est prvu pour 2020/2030, donc pas viable  moyen/long terme.

L'uranium c'est pour l'lectricit et a reste la meilleure option en attendant la seule option possible qui est de correctement isoler les habitations (conomies d'nergie).

Aprs est-ce que cette mesure est viable dans ce but j'en sais rien.

----------


## BenoitM

Alors je confirme le changement de taxe pour les X premier kw/h ca existe dj en Belgique et on utilise pas une foule de fonctionnaire

tu as sur ta facture une rduction de taxe  sur les XX premier Kw/H * le nombre de personne dans le mnage

----------


## Invit

> Alors je confirme le changement de taxe pour les X premier kw/h ca existe dj en Belgique et on utilise pas une foule de fonctionnaire


C'est en partie le cas en France : l'abonnement et certaines taxes sont en TVA rduite, la consommation en TVA normale. On pourrait l'tendre  un bout de la consommation, mais a ne remplirait pas l'objectif de l'Etat : faire croire que les prix sont stables alors que les factures augmentent...

Francois

----------


## pmithrandir

Que sais-tu de la volont de l'tat ?

Qu'est ce qui te prouve qu'ils n'ont pas choisis cette voie pour d'autres raisons ?

J'en vois plusieurs : 
 - faire plaisir aux ecolos  moindre cout (pas de fermeture de centrale par exemple)
 - redynamiser le secteur du BTP avec des petits travaux pour contrebalancer les constructions de maisons en berne
 - baisser la consommation globale rapidement, donc augmenter la part des nergies renouvelables sans investir le moindre centime dans des nouvelles installations.

Je me souviens d'une exprience mene dans quelques villes ou les gens avaient un double affichage kw/h et argent sur leur compteur... avant l'euro et avant que EDF soit oblig d'inciter ses consommateurs  baisser leur consommation. Bilan, des consommations qui diminuait beaucoup, juste parce que les gens se rendait compte que 1 bain tous les jours, c'tait 1, alors qu'une douche c'tait 0.30(par exemple). 
Pour l'instant, l'lectricit est trs difficile  valuer. Comment savoir ce qui consomme, si un apareil est bien rgl, ou si il surconsomme. Les gens n'ont pas de notions d'electricit suffisante en gnral pour savoir ca. Le simple fait que certaines personnes s'inquitent des lumire allumes, lorsqu'ils ont les convecteurs qui fournissent 22 dans l'appartement montre bien que les gens n'ont aucune ide de ce qui peut consommer.

----------


## Jon Shannow

D'aprs les dernires infos, les critres retenus seraient :
Le foyer (nombre de personnes du foyer fiscal)Le lieu gographique (sur la base du "on chauffe plus et plus longtemps au nord qu'au sud)Le type de logement ( appart ou maison)

Pour le reste, je ne sais pas.
En tout cas, pour moi, c'est une trs bonne ide, mme si, je risque de ne pas tre dans les bnficiaires !  ::aie::

----------


## pmithrandir

Ca me parait pas mal.

Si on ajoute le fait de cumuler les "quotas"  l'intrieur de toutes les rsidences du foyer fiscal pour prendre en compte les logements tudiants par exemple, ca me parait pas mal. 

Ou as tu trouver des infos la dessus ?

----------


## Invit

> Que sais-tu de la volont de l'tat ?


Le gouvernement, et avant lui le candidat Hollande, a pas mal parl de cette mesure, et donn des explications. 

Au dpart, elle a t vendue comme une mesure sociale, destine  viter la "fracture nergtique" (fracture est un mot  la mode). L'ide gnrale, typique d'une certaine bien pensance bobo, c'tait que les riches gaspillaient. Je pense qu'on constatera trs vite que cette mesure fait exactement le contraire : un couple de cadres parisiens, vivant en appartement, dans une petite surface, qu'ils n'occupent que le soir, bnficiera  plein de cette rforme. Une famille modeste, vivant en grande banlieue dans une maison moins moderne, moins bien isole, prsente toute la journe, parce que l'un des parents est au chomage, chauffe avec les superbes convecteurs lectriques dont EDF a fait la promotion ces dernires annes, sera perdante. 

Et note bien que cette mesure s'ajoute  d'autres... Mon couple parisien, qui vit dans une ville riche, car pleine d'entreprises (ou travaillent les banlieusards) paie moins d'impots locaux, bnficie de meilleurs services, de transports en commun trs denses, qui lui vitent de subir la hausse du prix de l'essence.

Bref, c'est une mesure catgorielle de plus, qui bnficiera  des classes aises et urbaines, au dtrment des priurbains. Tiens  propos, ils habitent o les lecteurs du PS et des verts?


Ensuite, on nous la vend comme une mesure cologique. Moi je veux bien, mais je ne peux m'empcher de constater que cette "cologie" ne semble connaitre que les taxes, les amendes, et l'imposition d'un nouvel ordre durable. Ca me confirme dans mon impression que ces gens sont de dangereux ractionnaires, avec de fortes tendances dirigistes.


Maintenant, pour les raisons que tu cites...




> faire plaisir aux ecolos  moindre cout (pas de fermeture de centrale par exemple)


Je doute que ca marche... Les colos ont une certaine tendance  la surenchre, assez logique dans la mesure o ils ont beaucoup de mal  admettre qu'on puisse avoir un point de vue diffrent du leur.




> - redynamiser le secteur du BTP avec des petits travaux pour contrebalancer les constructions de maisons en berne


C'est une blague? La construction est en crise parce que les mnages (et en particulier les moyens et modestes) voient leur pouvoir d'achat stagner, et ont peur pour l'avenir. L tu proposes d'augmenter leurs dpenses nergtiques (pour ceux qui vivent dans des logements mal isols) donc de baisser encore leur pouvoir d'achat, et tu penses que ca va les encourager  investir... 

Moi je veux bien, mais j'ai comme un doute.




> - baisser la consommation globale rapidement, donc augmenter la part des nergies renouvelables sans investir le moindre centime dans des nouvelles installations.


Je doute que la consommation baisse rapidement, parce que contrairement  ce que tu sembles penser, la plupart des mnages "font gaffe" et utilisent de l'nergie parce qu'ils en ont besoin. C'est comme l'essence, tu peux augmenter les prix, les gens continuent  rouler, parce que la plupart du temps ils n'ont pas le choix. 

Ce qui va baisser, c'est le pouvoir d'achat des mnages. Et ce que va monter, ce sont les prix (et les bnfices) des oprateurs.





> Pour l'instant, l'lectricit est trs difficile  valuer. Comment savoir ce qui consomme, si un apareil est bien rgl, ou si il surconsomme. Les gens n'ont pas de notions d'electricit suffisante en gnral pour savoir ca.


Ah la la, qu'est ce qu'ils sont cons, ces pauvres! Allez, taxons les, a les duquera!

Srieusement, la consommation d'lectricit explose parce que pendant plusieurs dcennies, EDF, avec la complicit des pouvoirs publics, a fait la promotion du chauffage lectrique, et en particulier des convecteurs, au mpris du fait que c'est une assez mauvaise utilisation de l'nergie. 

Et tu te trompes quand tu crois que "le bas peuple" n'y comprend rien. Les gens suivent leurs factures, connaissent les postes de cout, et savent qu'il ne sert  rien de remplacer son bain par une douche si 80% de la facture vient du chauffage. 

Et je pense que les mnages sont un peu chauds par les dclarations "de bonne pratique" de l'Etat. Il y a quelques annes, on nous a dit qu'il fallait passer au fioul, c'tait bon march le fioul. Ensuite ca a t le gaz, puis l'lectricit. Et puis on a propos les pompes  chaleur (mme les air-air, d'une efficacit thermique plus que discutable, pourtant), puis... On lui avait aussi vendu le diesel, au bon peuple, qu'on taxera sans doute bientot parce qu'il pollue...

Mais dans les faits, les bonnes ides de l'tat, ca finit toujours par des impots, des taxes et des hausses de tarifs.

Francois

----------


## pmithrandir

Dj, ca serait agrable que tu arrete de penser que je pense que les pauvre sont con. 
Les notions manquante d'electricit, ca touche aussi bien les riches que les pauvres(voir plus les riches dailleur).

La ou je pense que ca va inciter les gens a investir, c'est parce qu'actuellement, ca coute souvent moins cher de ne rien faire.

Par exemple, entre un rfrigrateur premier prix qui consomme beaucoup et un autre qui consomme trs peu, il faut entre 10 et 15 annes pour rentabiliser la diffrence de prix par la consommation. Donc, si on recherche juste un frigo pour refroidir les aliments, on a tout interet  acheter la premire merde chinoise, qui dure de toute faon aussi longtemps que le frigo super gnial, cad 8-12 ans.

De la mme faon, si on fait des travaux dans la maison, on rentabilise assez vite l'isolation du toit (compter 5-10 ans quand mme), mais moins vite celle des murs. Donc, si on fait le calcul, il vaut mieux, financirement parlant, payer de l'electricit que des artisans pour isoler la maison si on y vit peu de temps.

Si ton energie te coute plus cher, c'est d'autant plus interessant d'investir. Ton investissement sera rentable en 5 ans au lieux de 8-10 par exemple... ou tu pourras bnficier d'un plus grand confort  prix gal d'nergie.(plus chaud, plus de lumire, ...)

En tant que chef d'entreprise, je pense que tu dois toujours regarder quand tu fais un investissement dans une charge fixe, combien de charge variable elle te fait conomiser. Pourquoi ca serait diffrent pou la population en gnral ?


Aprs, la seule raison d'tre de cette mesure, est de favoriser les conomies d'nergies. Ca passe par une pnalit au propritaire d'un bien mal isol je pense dans le cas d'un bien lou.

Si c'est pour rsoudre la facture nergetique, je doute que ca soit le cas...(maison et matriel de meilleur qualit chez les riches, donc consomation moins forte je pense)

----------


## Invit

> La ou je pense que ca va inciter les gens a investir, c'est parce qu'actuellement, ca coute souvent moins cher de ne rien faire.


Investir, c'est dpenser maintenant pour gagner demain. Je crois que tout le monde a compris qu' long terme on a intrt  isoler,  acheter de la qualit,  tre propritaire plutt que locataire,  bien se nourrir,  faire attention  l'environnement. 

Le problme, c'est que si tu n'as pas les moyens d'isoler ton toit, ben tu ne les as pas... Et on pourra bien te taxer, te punir  titre pdagogique, tu ne les auras pas plus (plutt moins en fait). 

Le problme, aussi, c'est qu' une poque o le chomage menace  peu prs tout le monde, o il est clair que les impots vont augmenter, que les prix ne baisseront pas, on a plus tendance  pargner qu' investir. 

Ce que tu sembles dire, c'est que si on taxe suffisamment la consommation, les gens seront bien obligs d'investir. C'est sans doute vrai pour certains. Ca aura un prix, car il paieront les taxes, et l'investissement, qui viendront grver leur pouvoir d'achat. Pour un mnage modeste, ca veut dire vivre moins bien, pendant longtemps (c'est long, 5  10 ans). Pour d'autres, ce ne sera pas possible, ils quitteront leur maison pour habiter les HLM citoyens qu'on va leur construire dans les gares dsaffectes (et je suis certain que nos gentils bobos ne seront pas les derniers  profiter des excellentes affaires immobilires que ces dparts permettront...). 

Et puis, il y a aura les gentils, ceux qui vivent dj dans des logements bien isols, ou qui ont les moyens d'investir, qui vont bnficier  plein de cette mesure. Le problme, c'est que ces gentils sont, la plupart du temps des mnages urbains, aiss, moins touchs par la crise (il y avait hier un article trs interessant dans Challenges expliquant que les parisiens aiss subissaient une inflation plus faible que les autres).

Au final, on se retrouve avec une mesure qui se veut cologique, d'intrt gnral, qu'on finance en taxant des mnages modestes. C'est le mme genre d'hypocrisie que celle qui sous tend la politique routire  Paris, o l'on rend la vie impossible aux banlieusards, de faon  les forcer  s'entasser dans des transports en commun dj surchargs. 





> En tant que chef d'entreprise, je pense que tu dois toujours regarder quand tu fais un investissement dans une charge fixe, combien de charge variable elle te fait conomiser. Pourquoi ca serait diffrent pou la population en gnral ?


En tant que chef d'entreprise, si on m'augmente mes charges, j'investirai moins, c'est pareil pour les mnages.

En cas de crise, les grosses entreprises, ayant des rserves, ont gnralement les moyens de se reconvertir et d'voluer. Les PME, souvent, boivent le bouillon. Que dirais tu d'un gouvernement qui en plus leur infligerait des amendes?

Ben c'est pareil ici.

Francois

----------


## bizet

> La ou je pense que ca va inciter les gens a investir, c'est parce qu'actuellement, ca coute souvent moins cher de ne rien faire.


Il ne faudrait pas oublier que tout le monde n'est pas propritaire...

L'appartement que je louais  une poque tait mal isol et trs froid, en "contreparti" j'avais un loyer en dea du au march... Mais des notes d'lectricit sales.
J'avais fait une demande au propritaire pour augmenter l'isolation, mais il a refus. Trop cher et il s'en foutait pas mal que j'ai froid, tant que je verse mon loyer.




> Ca passe par une pnalit au propritaire d'un bien mal isol je pense dans le cas d'un bien lou.


Et tu crois que cette pnalit ne va pas tre impacte sur le loyer?

----------


## zaventem

> Ca passe par une pnalit au propritaire d'un bien mal isol je pense dans le cas d'un bien lou.


Pnalit qui sera directement rpercute sur le locataire. ::roll::

----------


## Nebulix

Parfaitement impossible  appliquer

----------


## Jipt

> Investir, c'est dpenser maintenant pour gagner demain. Je crois que tout le monde a compris qu' long terme on a intrt  isoler,  acheter de la qualit,  tre propritaire plutt que locataire,  bien se nourrir, * faire attention  l'environnement.* (...)


Dans un monde parfait de bisounours, d'accord, mais IRL je connais plein de gens qui s'en contrefoutent allgrement !

----------


## Invit

> Pnalit qui sera directement rpercute sur le locataire.


A mon avis, a va se passer dans l'autre sens. Ds que la mesure sera mise en oeuvre, les appartements bien isols vont voir leurs loyers augmenter, puisque l'lectricit y coutera moins cher (les petits apparts aussi, je pense : si tu as 20m2 par personne, tu remplis plus facilement ton quota que si tu en as 50) Inversement, les mal isols stagneront, et donc, les locataires moins aiss paieront plus d'lectricit. 

Et du coup,quand le propritaire fera des travaux, il sera fond  augmenter son loyer.


Mais ceci est de la mdisance : ma'me Duflot, elle les a bloqu, les loyers, et de toutes faons, elle va nous construire des clapiers logements durables.

Francois

----------


## pmithrandir

Je ne pense pas que ca serait si mauvais...

Actuellement, on a un appart bien isol a 500 euros et un autre mal isol a 400.

D'electricit, comptons 100 euros +30 euros de surplus pour le mal isol, et 80 euros pour le bien isol.

On arrive a un cout total de : 
580 euros pour le bien isol(ce que ca coute maintenant)
ou 530 euros pour le mal isol...  soit une diffrence de 50 euros... moins bien que la diffrence actuelle de 80 euros... donc moins incitateur pour le locataire.

----------

